# PT-141 and Viagra



## firehawk536 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello all.
 My doctor perscribed  me Viagra a year ago. I was starting to have troubles with it when it came to performance. I take the 100mg (8 tabs for twice a week. I think I need the 30 but the doc will not do that. It is only 10 dollars with my insurance). So, I read somewhere that using Pt-141 with it would do the trick. I must say that IT DID! But, now it has been about 3 months and the same issues are coming back. My wife thinks that I am thinking too much about it. What do you think? Any advice is welcomed.


----------

